# looking for creepy and dark halloween music this year?



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

....Look no further.









www.Hauntmusic.co.uk are offering all 4 of our dark electronic horror albums for just £3 each at our Bandcamp store.
Thats a saving of over 50% on amazon and itunes! You can sample each album by clicking here: www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com

There are 5 albums in total available on the site. Yoiu can also grab limited edition CD's while stocks last!









Our latest CD for Halloween 2014 is called 'Spine Chillers'-

Screeching psycho violins, doom laden pianos and deep basslines combine to induce fear into the most hardened of listeners.
This new album pays tribute to classic 70's and 80's horror soundtrack composers such as John Carpenter, Fabio Frizzi, Goblin and Alan Howarth.
Each track is written to provide a dark, unsettling atmosphere and conjure images associated with Horror and Halloween.

This album is incredibly varied featuring orchestral soundtrack music 'Death comes Creeping in' to more modern dubstep influenced tracks 'Hexed' 'Reaper'. Its is guaranteed to be a hit at any Halloween haunt.

Sam's music is featured regularly on Haunt podcasts, Halloween Radio and is used in Haunts across the world.

Recent reviews of 'Spine Chillers' and Sam's music:

Sam Haynes has put out some damn good horror music. Typically when I think of his stuff it usually comes in the context of mood music for Halloween or perhaps a dedicated track from your haunt. It's perfectly built to create atmosphere and assist in your spook. Sam has given us something new to appreciate just in time for the Halloween season. This time it jumps out of the background and demands your attention. The full release hits September 13th and it's filled with the kind of music you need to listen to during the holiday season. - DOCTERROR.com

This is so much more than filler music for a horror themed night/party this is the embodiment and future of horror music - UKHorrorScene.com

this music that just digs into your bones and gives you chills. I could absolutely see this being used in soundtracks for movies, games, and of course its intended purpose… haunts. - MrFrights.com


----------

